# Good Old Day



## gameroftheuk

Goold Old Day

How do I say this? Pinyin and Chinese characters please.


----------



## gao_yixing

Hi
It could be translated into 美好的往日
(měi hăo de wăng rì)
Greetings,
Anthony


----------



## eastlife

There is no particular phrase in Chinese to say Good Old Day. So yixing is right.


----------



## sortchina

i am a Chinese,but 美好的过去？


----------



## daoxunchang

往昔美好的时光wang3xi1mei3hao3de5ri4zi5


----------



## Kwunlam

daoxunchang said:


> 往昔美好的时光wang3xi1mei3hao3de5ri4zi5


 
Poetically, we may try for a more artistic rendering: 
"追憶似水年華" - "Remembrance of Things Past " (by Proust)


----------



## samanthalee

If it is used by a grandfather to tell a story from his youth: "In those Good Old Days...", we can use "想当年……" (xiang3 dang1 nian2)


----------



## skylee

Consider 老好日子.


----------



## Kwunlam

skylee said:


> Consider 老好日子.


 
I think this is perfectly alright, but just that it is a bit not so frequently used.


----------



## skylee

Kwunlam said:


> I think this is perfectly alright, but just that it is a bit not so frequently used.


Thank you so very much for your approval.


----------



## Kwunlam

skylee said:


> Thank you so very much for your approval.


 
Oh,  i did not mean it to be an approval.  I just find it alright, despite i find that people do not use it much.


----------



## daoxunchang

Kwunlam said:


> Poetically, we may try for a more artistic rendering:
> "追憶似水年華" - "Remembrance of Things Past " (by Proust)


 
But wouldn't it be too personal? Besides, not only in the book by Proust, I think this sentence is too much more "tranquil沉静" and "melancholy忧郁"?  I feel "Good old day" is more upbeat. There's a sigh in saying this phrase but there's also perceptible pride in it. 似水年华 isn't necessarily "good" days. 华年 may have a little bit more joy in it but, on the other hand, it reminds one of the fact of this good "old" day's having passed.
Having said this, I think maybe "往昔美好的日子" is more appropriate. "Auld Lang Syne" is a poem but also a folk ballad. 时光 maybe too poetical for it. Maybe 日子 is enough. The poetical tint can be provided by 往昔 and　美好.


----------



## raid-5

If it's good old day.

It definitely be 流金岁月.


----------



## coconutpalm

金色年华 jin1 se4 nian2 hua2
过去的美好时光 guo4 qu4 de mei3 hao3 shi2 guang1
I think 追忆似水年华 doesn't suggest "good", but it's acceptable. BTW, I think it's a great translation for Proust's novel.


----------

